# Trolling motor, bilge pump, fish finder = 1 battery???



## h8weakness (May 11, 2012)

Hey Guys and Galls… I NEED help.
I’m looking to wire my 14’ Jon
I have: Garmin 300c Fish finder, A small bilge (wal-mart something) And a 45 lb thrust Minn kota trolling motor.
Can I hook all these up to only one battery? 
I have the largest Marine DC “Everstart”
I could find at walmart. 27dc-6
If I buy a fused rocker switch box and wire them all together will that work? Any chance anyone knows of a diagram for that that I can copy off of? 
I have NEVER wired a boat previously so this should be interesting.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Ross!


----------



## MOE (May 12, 2012)

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=23319 This will help you under stand how much you can get out of your battery.

There are plenty of topics on wiring. Use the search feature or browse through the first few pages on here. Lots of useful info on here.

I have a 1436 w/ ff, bilge pump, and 30 lb trust tm. I run all this off of a small portable deep cycle battery. Of course I don't use the trolling motor much. It's all gonna depend on how long you are gonna be on the water. If you have electric start, you may want a separate starting battery so you don't get stranded. Some say that the trolling motor can cause interference with the fish finder.


----------



## rusty.hook (May 22, 2012)

The way I do it, is I hook up the troll motor, depth finder/fish finder and the bilge pump to one battery. Because if your starting motor dies, you will still have power for the bilge pump.


----------



## wasilvers (May 24, 2012)

I had all that hooked up to one battery (50lb troller, livewell, bilge, lights, and 2 fishfinders). I moved one fishfinder to the starting battery (another deep cycle) for interferance issues, but you should be ok running that on one battery for a trip.


----------

